# Stolen Raft Rig



## baseul (Feb 22, 2011)

My friends truck was stolen out of his driveway in the evening of April 7th. His 12' 6" red/gray/black Achilles bucket boat was in the truck. Speed rail frame, 4 9' Carlisle oars, 2 rockets w covers, cooler w cover, rig bag w stands and stakes were also taken. Soft goods are Wet Dreams and Summit. This happened in west Flagstaff. Please be on the lookout for any of this equipment. Truly sucks that anyone would do this. Thanks in advance, Ben.



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Hope he gets his gear back- sounds like they pretty much cleaned him out- we'll keep an eye out in case any of it heads north. 

Sam


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

I have my eye out as well. What kind of truck is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## baseul (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Sam, hopefully I'll get to run w you guys again soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Truck description would help unless you just posted to vent.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is the information I got from FB posts in Flagstaff. Hope it helps:

An older white Chevy Silverado with Utah plates.

STOLEN!!!!!!!
My badass 1985 Achilles 12'6" bucket boat. My truck was stolen from my house the night of the 7th or early the 8th with everything I own in it. Pretty bummed.

It's red/grey and black. With home made speedrail frame. Cooler and cover. Side boxes with covers. 4 9 foot Carlisle pats. Rig bag/ oar stands/ sand stakes.

Full raft! A lot of Wet Dreams and Summit soft goods.

If you see this contact anyone that's cool! Brings bats with nails and machetes!

Help!


----------

